# relocating to Italy



## Dylan1975 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi we are relocating to Northern Italy in September, I will be working in Piacenza, we are looking for rental property in Piacenza,Parma area, we have a 8year old son that also needs to go to school. any ideas?


----------

